# Hi I'm Susan from NSW in the process of visa for husband



## havaiana girl

My husband is from Morocco, would like to hear and learn more about this process, however I have had some wonderful assistance and you know who you are I am forever greatful.

Feb 2009 meet via the net
November 2009 married in Morocco
19 Feb 2010 Spousal visa application lodged - Cairo Eygpt
11 March 2010 Spousal visa application
acknowledged by Immigration - Cairo
1 April 2010 Medical - Rabat Morocco
11 May 2010 Interview - Casablanca Morocco
13 June 2010 Application Refused
22 June 2010 MRT application lodged
23 June 2010 MRT application acknowledged
21 September 2010 Visitor visa lodged
11 October 2010 Visitor visa Refused
April 2011 Trip to Morocco
4 October 2011 MRT Hearing
Remitted back to cairo for the continuance of the visa
Further documents requested	Another police report & translation & passport photos provided, another medical completed in Rabat.

15 January 2012	Partner Visa Granted

This is one of the best days of our lives - we have been on an emotional and very long journey - we stayed true to our commitment to each other, and focused. Be strong, be patient, be united and be prepared to sacrifice.
Now we can begin our lives together.


----------



## Wanderer

havaiana girl said:


> My husband is from Morocco, would like to hear and learn more about this process, however I have had some wonderful assistance and you know who you are I am forever greatful.


http://www.australiaforum.com/new-m...e-aussie-melb-awaiting-her-husbands-visa.html
ditto for you Susan.
What's with these Moroccan fellows!, must be handsome devils or devilish beasts lol!

But seems from V & M threads there's a problem with Egyptian embassy and I've suggested if people are getting consistent grief they should seek to contact more senior people; perhaps a combined letter needs to go into Immigration.


----------



## simoutina

havaiana girl said:


> My husband is from Morocco, would like to hear and learn more about this process, however I have had some wonderful assistance and you know who you are I am forever greatful.


thanks susan.....glad to help just want to protect others from all this grief and pain.

And yes Wanderer....they are sexy beasts with love for their women.....not that its helping them gain their visa lol

We will win in the end and i know i will send a letter to that Case Officer and advise her i wasn't niave in the end..


----------



## havaiana girl

Wanderer, respectfu, handsome, compassionate, intellegent, caring. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder and I'm loving what I see when I look at my husband.


----------



## annie123

Yes I have to agree, our men are thoughtful, honest, caring and treat us like their treasures. I love my guy with all my heart. hopefully we will hear good news in the coming weeks, and finally be together once more. good luck ladies .


----------



## joutzen

Hi All
I was wondering how you went with your partner visas? My husband is from North Africa and we are also awaiting a spouse visa.
Would love to hear about your experiences.
Thanks.


----------



## annie123

Hi all, well cairo have done it again. REFUSAL. seems they only have one form over there. Started this week for tribunal. so a further 1 year to 18 months of further waiting for a hearing at tribunal. All this stress certainly takes it toll on all. I agree Wanderer its time for senior people to know of the process taken in Cairo - Im still wanting to hear from ANYONE who has been granted a visa from cairo, even a tourist visa is not granted to our guys. I feel they are very discriminating and racist against people from Morocco. Very very sad, considering we base ourselves in Australia as having equal opportunity and do not promote racism. Im now doubting our Australian Values. annie


----------



## rebecca

Hi Joutzen,
as annie said its all the same story, my husband and i are still waiting on the form 80 they tell us sept but after talking to alot of girls on here be ready for a LONG wait. we met over there got married there and i lived with him for 8 of the 11 months. They seem to just deny everyone for no apparent reason. Good luck with it x x


----------



## joutzen

Hi Rebecca / Annie 
Are you on MSN? Would be good to chat.
Thanks.


----------



## trishher

what can I add my husband is morrocan and the same CO denied his spouse visa also.we went to the MRT after a long wait back in April this year only to be told they will let us know.They did ....we was invited for another hearing at the MRT it took 5 weeks for them to say that and another 5 for the new hearing date which is this week 30/05/10
if there is a letter of complaint going out then we all know who it is about in cairo dont we girls........I agree something has to be done..one or two rejections fair enough but this many from the same CO seems too strange


----------



## Skydancer

Good luck to all of you ladies, my heart goes out to you... Are you considering contacting an immigration lawyer to get proper advice on the best steps to take if you feel there is something unfair going on in Cairo? Maybe if you do it combined, it will be cheaper... just a thought. Don't give up hope, it will all turn out happily...


----------



## Safy888

trishher said:


> what can I add my husband is morrocan and the same CO denied his spouse visa also.we went to the MRT after a long wait back in April this year only to be told they will let us know.They did ....we was invited for another hearing at the MRT it took 5 weeks for them to say that and another 5 for the new hearing date which is this week 30/05/10
> if there is a letter of complaint going out then we all know who it is about in cairo dont we girls........I agree something has to be done..one or two rejections fair enough but this many from the same CO seems too strange


If someone is writing a letter of complaint about a certain female CO please add me to the list. I have an axe to grind with this woman, boy I'd like to meet her in a dark alley!!!!


----------



## pslonim

Hi everyone! So my fiance is Moroccan and I have been reading on here all the negative results coming out of Cairo. We are just getting all our paperwork done at the moment and were hoping to apply next week. We so far havent used a migration agent, but do you think that would help at all? What are the reasons for the refusals? I take it there is one CO in particular that is causing the trouble. Any tips anyone can give me before we send in the application? Thanks for your help!


----------



## lucynora

Good luck with the application progress and i hope all goes welll on your side. try to update us when all things are well. take care


----------



## pennyluvshama

*Hello, i am penny from melbourne. my husband is from tunisia. REFUSAL TOOO GRRRR*

HI , my husband got HIS REFUSAL letter this week ! We are searching for answers to comfort our aching heart, as the separation is killing us. We wouldnt wish this on our worst enemies


----------



## Safy888

*Visa refusal*



pennyluvshama said:


> HI , my husband got HIS REFUSAL letter this week ! We are searching for answers to comfort our aching heart, as the separation is killing us. We wouldnt wish this on our worst enemies


Hi Penny
I feel your heartache, my husband's visa (he is Egyptian) was refused in May and it was the darkest few weeks of our marriage. We finally got to a point when we said enough, they aren't going to control our feelings or destroy our marriage. If you would like to contact me I'd be happy to talk to you. 
Regards
Safy


----------



## havaiana girl

Safy888 said:


> Hi Penny
> I feel your heartache, my husband's visa (he is Egyptian) was refused in May and it was the darkest few weeks of our marriage. We finally got to a point when we said enough, they aren't going to control our feelings or destroy our marriage. If you would like to contact me I'd be happy to talk to you.
> Regards
> Safy


Hi hear you and we are only too familiar with the pain that this causes, hang in there be strong and always remember the love that you have together. Its very tough to come out of that dark place but you have to gain control and battle through, it took me months, I struggle each day. Try to make each negative into a positive, this is hard but it has assisted me and I think my husband and I have become closer because of the struggle. Married now 2 years on 13 November and looking forward to many more. My MRT date is 4/10/2011, my first opportunity to have a say about my life and that of my family.
Penny and Safy or anyone else drop me a line if you want to talk.
regards
susan


----------



## Safy888

havaiana girl said:


> Hi hear you and we are only too familiar with the pain that this causes, hang in there be strong and always remember the love that you have together. Its very tough to come out of that dark place but you have to gain control and battle through, it took me months, I struggle each day. Try to make each negative into a positive, this is hard but it has assisted me and I think my husband and I have become closer because of the struggle. Married now 2 years on 13 November and looking forward to many more. My MRT date is 4/10/2011, my first opportunity to have a say about my life and that of my family.
> Penny and Safy or anyone else drop me a line if you want to talk.
> regards
> susan


Hi Susan
I emailed you the other day. Oh, your anniversary is near ours - we are 11 November!!
Regards
Safy


----------



## pennyluvshama

HI, 

thanks Ladies 
I am new here, and not sure how i contact you ?
please help. 
x penny


----------



## Safy888

pennyluvshama said:


> HI,
> 
> thanks Ladies
> I am new here, and not sure how i contact you ?
> please help.
> x penny


Hi Penny

Go up the top right to your name and click, I've sent you a message with my email address.


----------



## pennyluvshama

hi safy, 
i sent you an email, but my pc came back with an error message


----------



## Safy888

pennyluvshama said:


> hi safy,
> i sent you an email, but my pc came back with an error message


Hi Penny
I got your email, and replied - do you have MSN, if so I sent you an invite
Regards
Safy


----------



## whiterhino

havaiana girl said:


> My husband is from Morocco, would like to hear and learn more about this process, however I have had some wonderful assistance and you know who you are I am forever greatful.
> 
> 15 January 2012	Partner Visa Granted
> 
> This is one of the best days of our lives - we have been on an emotional and very long journey - we stayed true to our commitment to each other, and focused. Be strong, be patient, be united and be prepared to sacrifice.
> Now we can begin our lives together.


Congratulations - glad to hear it worked out for you after all that!


----------



## olumide jejelola

*Inspiring*

this story is inspiring for wannabes wish u pple happy union.


----------



## davejochow

My husband is from Bangladesh and he was rejected the first time. We are both christians but it was rejected because he was 10 years older than me, and we kept the marriage a secret because I was 18 and he was 28. Anyway it took 2 years and 7 months and he got a visa. We have been married for 11 years. Anyways i had a friend who also married an african, but it took 7 Years for him to get a visa because he overstayed illegally in australia for years. Anyway i dont understand how some 20 year old philopino girls can get a visa marrying some 60 year old Australian, well its pretty obvious she is using him for a visa, but some women cant get their husbands in the country


----------

